
Bernard Arnault accuses teen climate activist Greta Thunberg of 'catastrophism' - rblion
https://7news.com.au/news/climate-change/billionaire-french-luxury-brand-boss-accuses-teen-climate-activist-greta-thunberg-of-catastrophism-c-478058
======
aiscapehumanity
It is somewhat a show, right? All barking, no substance. We know until
recently renewable tech wasn't even at parity to sustain continuity in
supporting the energy of our technologies; Hence, this is probably the final
stretch of fossil fuel dominance anyway. Nuclear a still touchy substance, is
free of emissions or after effects (As ocean wind power may be) aside from the
politics of waste storage and transport <NIMBYism>. Electric batteries are
about to replace combustion engines entirely over the next 20 years. We will
have to deal with the fall-out of climate change no doubt, the hardest hit
will be the developing world and then places in already drought-prone areas;
Not necessarily at the degree of world-ending if technological innovation
keeps up.

Eco-doomers bark, with a background tint of primitivism and a solar-punk
aesthetic with a dogmatic obsession with nature

